#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Do you know Local Area Network Connection ?

## Wondergirl

Hi Here,


A LAN (Local Area Network) Which allows Connected computers and devices to talk to each other and access the internet .





*Someone tell me,How to Connect Local Area Network in your Computer?
*

*Thank you!*

----------

